# 3.91 Gear Ratio odometer error



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

curious what the odometer will show, for example, if not set properly for every 100 miles one drives on 3.91 gearing change from 3.46 ratio?

i tried searching for a calculator, but was unable to find any specific answers to my question.


----------

